# Felgen lochen/bohren - wieviel sparts? Daten&Fakten



## Urlauber (15. Juli 2006)

Sers,

zuersteinmal: Ja, ich habe die Suchfunktion lange benutzt, aber leider nichts passendes gefunden.

Mich würde es interessieren, wieviel das Aufbohren einer Felge wirklich spart.

wer hat es schonmal gemacht, und die Felge davor und dannach gewogen?
Vielleicht bekommen wir hier ja eine kleine Sammlung an Felgen zusammen. Mich persönlich würde es bei einer Mavic D521 bzw jetzt 721 interessieren. 590g hat sie.
Wieviel könnte ich mir an ihr schätzungsweise sparen? Die Flanke soll nicht gelocht werden.

danke für eure Hilfe,
Gruß, Martin


----------



## noonnet (15. Juli 2006)

also ich mache dir mal eine kleine rechnung:

annahme: felge ist 2mm dick, lochfläche = 1cm^2, etwa 30 löcher

30 * 0.2cm * 1cm^2 = 6 cm^3

Aluminium hat eine spezifische Dichte von 2,7g/cm^3

--> rund 16g sparst du..

beachte auch den stabilitätsverlust..

gruss noah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialar (15. Juli 2006)

Ich sach ma die Löcher haben 1,5cm durchmesser. 

Das macht dann 28,627738875g wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe.


Aber willst du wirklich die Felge aufbohren.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/images/product_images/popup_images/ex721.jpg



Bei 1cm Durchmesser komm ich auf 12,7234395g


----------



## Urlauber (15. Juli 2006)

Ja, die hatte ich geplant.

oder soll ich versuchen nur das Felgenbett zu bohren? da habe ich wohl nicht so großen Stabilitätsverlust. Und dann durch die restliche Felge ein kleineres Loch. So 8mm vielleicht.

Naja, ich seh schon, ihr wollt mich eher davon abhalten. aufwand/Stabilitätsverlust steht wohl in keiner Relation zum Gewichtsvorteil.


----------



## noonnet (15. Juli 2006)

... ich habe auch nicht mit 1cm DURCHMESSER gerchnet, sondern mit 1cm^2 KREISFLÄCHE! 

aber ob 16g oder 26g...

FAZIT: viel aufwand, wenig ertrag, stabilitätsverlust!

es geht nur um die optik, welche mit einem farbigen felgenband unterstützt werden kann.. zudem ist die chance grösser, dass wasser in die felge eindringt!

noah


----------



## noonnet (15. Juli 2006)

PS:
bei deiner felge würde ich das aufbohren eher sein lassen. die spitze form der felge ist rein physikalisch höher belastet als eine flache, deshalb würde ich nicht genau dort bohren. ob du nur das felgenbett bohren sollst kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber grundlos ist es ja nicht dort! 

ich selbst fahre auch mit gelochten felgen, der unterschied ist nicht bemerkenswert.

noah


----------



## Fabi (15. Juli 2006)

@ Urlauber
Hier mal ein paar richtige Werte meiner Alex DX 32.
ohne Löcher: 787g
mit 31 Löchern von 21mm Durchmesser: 693g

Und hier mein Tipp: Eine EX721 locht man nicht.


----------



## roborider (15. Juli 2006)

Hab meine Planet X BMF 36 Loch (baugleich mit DX32) mit 34 Löchern zu 15 mm versehen. Hab sie jedoch weder vorher noch hinterher gewogen  
Doch so rein vom Gefühl scheint sie leichter zu sein.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (15. Juli 2006)

meine monty 20" HR felge wog original 400gramm.
Danach: 325 gramm. 

die stabilität war danach nicht anders.


----------



## Deleted 49241 (15. Juli 2006)

Ich bin zwar kein Physiker, allerdings meine ich mich zu erinnern, dass sie Kraefte, die senkrecht auf einen Rundkoerper wirken (zB bei der Landung) sich in Richtung der Kruemmung verteilen. Somit waere aufgebohrt lediglich die Stabilitaet durch seitlich auf das "U-Kreis-Profil" wirkende Kraefte gemindert. In welchem Maßen dort welche Kraefte auf welche Punkte wirken vermag ich jetzt gar nicht zu sagen, aber das Schlimmste, was dir beim Aufbohren meiner Meinung nach passieren kann, ist, dass du schneller eine 8 im Rad hast...
Und eine Hohlkammerfelge kann alleine wegen der Kunstruktion (Absorbtion der Kraefte) eine menge mehr Energie aufnehmen als eine normale Felge. Ob sich das Aufbohren vom Aufwand her lohnt lass ich mal im Raum stehen, aber solange du die Loecher nicht in die Seite bohrst duerfte das Ganze auch nicht wesentlich anfaelliger fuer senkrecht wirkende Kraefte (Landung oder Tippen etc.-> Hoehenschlag) werden.


----------

